# G13 or White Label?



## Skavenger (Nov 2, 2009)

G13 and White Label seeds each have a Purple Haze feminized seed at Attitude Seedbank. The description of each seed is pretty much the same. However the White Label seed is $80 and the G13 is $50.Is White Label seeds a the  better seed. Im not too familiar with the different seeds brands so thats why ask. Im not a cheap MFer but times is tight namean?


----------

